# [SOLVED] cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

its a acer aspire m3802 pc.a few days ago the fan started at full speed,after taking it appart ,cleaning and reapplying heat sink compound the fan started normal speed very quiet.however i get temps like over 85 celsius.what to do next?thanks
also the memory being used at idle is 1.73GB with the antivirus at full scan,task manager and speedfan software.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Speedfan is inaccurate at temp monitoring.
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring
Use realtemp

When you replaced the thermal compound, did you clean off the older stuff before you put the new stuff on?


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

yes,cleaned it all


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Hello hcz6362,

How much thermal compound did you apply? Adding too much can be as bad not having any.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Speed Fan is not accurate at all when checking temps. Use the BIOS or real temp as wkw427 suggested.


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

just enough so it doesnt spill out,id say a pea size drop maybe a touch more.i wouldnt say too much.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*



Amd_Man said:


> Speed Fan is not accurate at all when checking temps. Use the BIOS or real temp as wkw427 suggested.


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

bios said 86 celsius in PECI mode
smartfan also enabled


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

on the package of the compound sais that it takes up to 162 hours for the paste to get to optimal working order.....


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

windows essentials just finished scan and it didnt find anything.
BIOS PIC:


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

It is not necessary to post three times in a row.

Yes, thermal paste needs a day or so to set, and during that time, temps will be slightly abnormal. And by that, I mean 5-10C higher then it will be when the paste has set.


How long ago did you reapply the paste?


----------



## Radoff (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Have you tried defragmenting disks, cleaning files and reg with Wise cleaners and checking for corrupt files (Try Your Uninstaller)? 
Also how long have you been running this install of the OS? A friend of mine just did a ubuntu installation on a 4 year old laptop and said it's been running better than ever. It used to boil water when idling (figuratively speaking).


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

^

I wouldn't suggest you use Registry Cleaners as they always cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

It shows the cpu fan speed as N/A in the BIOS. Is the cpu fan spinning? It appears you plugged the CPU fan into a system fan plug!!


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

will try a defrag,i have this comp for about 4 years,what is unbuntu jnstalation?about the n/a fan mayybe i pluged it in a diff socket.will check that too in a minute
cpu fan is spinning and i can adjust its speed with the speedfan soft.somehow i dont see it adjusting the speed by itself,i mean the temp goes from 75 to 90 but fan speed stays the same as if it doesnt feel heating up...maybe it is as u said,wrong socket...will post back in aminute


----------



## Radoff (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Ubuntu is a free operating system. Home | Ubuntu 

Worth your while if not going to use the computer for gaming/could use some leeway with windows-specific applications.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

If plugged into the wrong fan connector then it will not auto adjust!


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

right,i have downloaded real temp soft and now im confused.it shows ok.who do i believe BIOS or real temp


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Always belive the BIOS in my opinion


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Is the CPU fan plugged into the header that says CPU FAN or does it say SYS FAN


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

ok.fan socket was plugged in the wrong socket,now when its back in its place fan is blasting on full speed and BIOS still showing 80 celsius.one question thow,is it supossed to blow air away from the procesor or towards it cose mine blows it away and i think it will cool things down faster if it were to blow towards the processor...


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

What kind of heatsink/fan do you have? A standard one, where the fan is parallel to the cpu, or one where the fan is perpendicular to the cpu?


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

turns out the fan can be fixed onto motherboard both sides.so now it is pluged into the socket its supposed to be in and it blows air towards the motherboard.still bios shows 80 degrees.the fan is a standard one paralel to the cpu


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

I do not understand.

Is your heat sink like this








Or like this 










When you say "the fan can be fixed onto the motherboard both sides"
Do you mean that you initially did not use all four screws or pins to secure the heat sink?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Are you using the heatsink/fan that was included in the original configuration?
The Bios is usually the most accurate source for Temps & Voltages and many 3rd party apps don't go well with OEM PC's.
When you reinstalled the CPU heatsink/fan are you certain that all 4 legs got securely locked into the Mobo. One leg not properly seated will cause high CPU temps.


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

it looks like like the first pic and it has pins on both sides.it is fixed on all 4 legs and doesnt move about.i will include a pic with the motherboard


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

this is it


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*



wkw427 said:


> Is the CPU fan plugged into the header that says CPU FAN or does it say SYS FAN


 CPU fan


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Your fan should be pushing air downward into the heat sink


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

well,im out of ideas.its still too hot.i`ve redone the sink with fresh compound,applying a thin layer,im sure the problem isnt with hardware.is it possible for some programes to cause cpu heating up?if so how to detect which one/ones?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

If it gets how in the bios, before windows is running, then no, programs can't do that


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

can bios be wrong about high temp?does removing the battery reset it?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

No, bios is the most reliable place to get system temps


----------



## hcz6362 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

spank my *** and call me Judy,i have solved it!:grin:
i loaded the default settings in BIOS and ....silence.....cpu runs at 40 c and fan speed is at 1700 before it ran at full blast 4700.thank you all for your time


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: cpu runs hot at idle 75-90 celsius*

Glad you got it sorted 

Could you please mark this thread as solved.


----------

